# January goat hike



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

It's the last day of January and the weather has finally cleared up a bit. Lots of rain and snow. Just had to get the goats out for a hike. Here are some pics.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

wow, nice.

wanted to go out yesterday, too, but layed it off after I lodged my car into a snow drift and had to walk home several km's through deep snow to get help. Thought, I spare the goats this experience :roll: 

As of this morning, my bucklings can walk out of their pasture, if they want to. The fence on one side is completely covered in snow drift (the fence is 106 cm high), fortunatelly they have no inclination to walk to that side of the pasture into the deep snow.


----------

